# Doh! - Broken Clavicle Bone



## zeroman (Feb 17, 2005)

I was snowboarding on Sunday and broke my clavicle bone. I'm meeting with a surgeon tomorrow, from the sounds of it they will be putting a pin in my shoulder. It seems like a best case break, any idea how much time I can expect to be off the bike? Even more specific, how much time til I'm back on a road bike? mountain bike?

Thanks everyone,

Zeroman


----------



## zeroman (Feb 17, 2005)

Sorry, I did a search. I was hoping for a 6-8 wk recovery period but it looks like a lot longer than that. How depressing....


----------



## ReD_tomato (Jun 25, 2006)

yup... my buddy broke his... said it was fine, and went riding 2 months later. On that first ride, he took a simple spill, and it broke again in the same exact spot. be patient.

he started another recovery period, and another medical bill.


----------



## $ally Hu$tle (Apr 6, 2007)

be patient. probably about 3-4 months until it's fully healed. the first 2-3 weeks are the worst.


----------



## tartan (Mar 27, 2009)

*shivers* Sorry to hear that (I've never broken a bone luckily), just be patient with the recovery


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

good luck man, i've had that one before...same side, and about the same position on the bone too. actually, it did only take me about 6-8 weeks before i could use it again, but then i had a very strict exercise regimen to get the joints back moving again. and, the doc that checked me out actually went to beijing with the olympic team, which was really cool.

or, get ahold of bontrager for the lance armstrong special:


----------



## PanaBob (Jan 17, 2009)

> I was snowboarding on Sunday and broke my clavicle bone. I'm meeting with a surgeon tomorrow, from the sounds of it they will be putting a pin in my shoulder. It seems like a best case break, any idea how much time I can expect to be off the bike? Even more specific, how much time til I'm back on a road bike? mountain bike?


I broke mine Feb 8th and it was a good break in the middle of the clavicle and the bones did not seperate from each other. I was riding on easy singletrack without log hops or lg rocks, large roots, etc after 4 weeks BUT the bone was still only 2/3 healed from x-rays. I could tell because if I hit a large root or bumped something on the trail = pain until after about 6-7 weeks. I just recently sprained my elbow last week and got another x-ray. In the bad crash I reinjured the clavicle hairline fracture, bruised my scapula and now my elbow is bum... sucks.

So, take it easy, rest, eat well and I'd say after 4 weeks ride carefully. (get an X-Ray around 25 days before you do). Or else you risk not healing well and re-breaking it down the road. Remember it will not be fully healed for at least 6-8 weeks, you don't want to crash on it for a while.


----------



## PanaBob (Jan 17, 2009)

ohh and save a few percocet for your next injury, I'm glad I did :thumbsup:


----------



## Yeti Clyde (Dec 12, 2004)

Broke mine Feb 10th. 

Saw the DR about a weeki after and he said I was healing well, no surgery. 

Dr. said take it easy and no outside riding but I was cleared for Spin class, about 4 weeks after the break.

I did some longish rides on my CX bike 25 miles plus starting about mid March, 7 weeks after.

Some of it on rough limestone multi track due to rain and horses

Went to see him in the beginning of April and he told me I was not healing slower then he expected, (didn't tell him I was out riding).

He said no high risk activity till I see him next (May 15)

Not sure if there is a connection in the slow healing and my outside riding, but I have not ridden outside since then. 

Except I did sneak out last Sat. and did 43 miles of pavement :nono:

So be as patient as you can, it will only help you get out there faster. 

I'm about 2/3's of the way there, and I hope I'll be riding by late May.

But is a painstakingly long healing process. :sad:


----------



## zeroman (Feb 17, 2005)

I decided that I am going to get the surgery, I'm speaking with the surgeon on Thursday. I've done a bit of research and checked out some other forums and talked to some people (thanks jagarang) and I've determined that what is best for me is the surgery. These distal fractures have a tendency not to join up without surgical intervention, and if they do the question is when. I'd prefer to do the surgery and have an idea of when I will get back on the bike. I've also got a young family and it's impossible for me to leave my shoulder alone to mend itself, there is always someone to pick up or someone to push on the swing etc etc. The surgeon is going to install a clavicle hook which will likely need to be taken out a 1/2 year from surgery. I'm going to talk to the surgeon about it of course, but I'm hoping to be able to get on the road bike in a few weeks and try to make my the last race of my season which is in 13 weeks.

Guess I better get used to not wearing a camel pack !!  

Thanks everyone for your help.

Zeroman


----------



## PanaBob (Jan 17, 2009)

sounds like surgery is the best option for you since the bones are seperated...:nonod: 

I took comfrey (also know as knit bone, increases cell repdocution) and arnica montana (bruising, trauma) as natural herbal supplements + increased protein, calcium, magnesium and sillica intake, rest and healed quickly.

good luck surgery will help you heal a lot faster in your case :thumbsup:


----------



## zeroman (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks PanaBob, I will check out comfrey.

Bucksaw87, I like your idea but they are going with the cheaper version for me, a titanium clavicle hook that looks like this (shown below). Anyone had one of these? I'm interested to know how soon I can get on the trainer or anything (I'm getting fat). I'm hoping this thing will brace the clavicle so I can at least get out on some road rides in a couple weeks. Right now I feel totally fine but understand that any activity will prevent my bones from joining. Hopefully with the plate it will at least hold the bones in position so I can do something while the void fills with callus. Surgery is on April 29th.

View attachment clavicle hook.bmp


----------



## General Havoc (Mar 28, 2007)

Shattered my clavicle into several large pieces (3 splinters at shoulder end and one big one [rest of bone]) about the same place as you.

Saw the doc, had the surgery and was back on the bike in 6 weeks, I have no problems wearing a camelbak or hydration pack, but one shoulder is a bit shorter and highter than the other, but I'm still very active and have full range of motion, so it's all good.


----------



## zeroman (Feb 17, 2005)

General Havoc said:


> Shattered my clavicle into several large pieces (3 splinters at shoulder end and one big one [rest of bone]) about the same place as you.
> 
> Saw the doc, had the surgery and was back on the bike in 6 weeks, I have no problems wearing a camelbak or hydration pack, but one shoulder is a bit shorter and highter than the other, but I'm still very active and have full range of motion, so it's all good.


Yaya, that's the kind of post I like to read.  (the 6 week part)
That would really make my summer. Just gotta listen to my doc.


----------



## flyag1 (Jun 9, 2007)

You can ride in 1 week... or sling a pix-ax. See the thread linked below:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=437514&highlight=flyag1


----------



## TyRod (Apr 26, 2009)

Sorry about your recent break. Unfortunately, I broke mine in the same area (was very overlaped as well) on Janruary 8, 2009, at a BMX track and had the same hook-plate installed a week later. I hate to tell you, but you are unfortunately going to have a long recovery, and it can be rather painful the first month or two (mainly sleeping). If the break was in the middle of the bone and the surgeon could install a normal plate, you could probably be out riding rather safely within a short time like other people have posted. However, the hook plate is another story. The hook portion is going to prevent you from lifting your arm much more than at a 45 degree angle from the side before you start experiencing pain, and the same when extending your arm to the front. The "hook" portion is resting on a ligament in the rotator-cuff area to align the bone, and this is something you don't want to damage any more with excessive movement. 
I was able to get on the trainer a few days after the surgery, and was told I could go to the gym and do cardio and leg exercise after the first month (no lifting untill removed). I have been doing some rides (uncliped and seat lowered) on the road with my suspension MB without the doctors orders to get my cardio workout (the gym bores me), but that is taking a big risk. Long walks are better, but the bounce in walking starts making the shoulder area very tender from the hook rubbing and that is what I want to avoid and why I'm risking getting on the bike. If you are to fall and have the arm extended when you do, either the hook portion is going to cut through your joints, or they are going to rip the plate out of your collarbone when you fall. Neither of which would be good and is the reason you will have to be extremely safe at least the next 4 months untill removed! 
Fortunately, my x-rays show good bone growth and the surgeon is going to remove my hook-plate this coming Thursday (4-30-09), just shy of 4 months. You will probably (desperatly, as I) want to have it removed in the same time frame. You mentioned 6 months in your first post which is the extent acording to my surgeon so you don't produce more damage to your ligaments from the hook rubbing. Also, another site to look at is Magnus Backsted's website. He is a famous pro road racer that had the same plate installed and has a picture of it on his web-site in his gallery. He also mentions in his journal how his 4 months was painful as well, and how he cried after they removed the plate because it felt so much better. I hope to have the same results next week, minus the crying. I also hope your job consists of no lifting and that you have an understanding boss (AFLAC helps as well). Let me know if I can answer any other questions.

Ty


----------



## zeroman (Feb 17, 2005)

TyRod said:


> Sorry about your recent break. Unfortunately, I broke mine in the same area (was very overlaped as well) on Janruary 8, 2009, at a BMX track and had the same hook-plate installed a week later....
> Ty


Thanks TyRod, that's kinda the dose of reality I needed to hear. Unfortunate, but most likely realistic. I'm hoping I'm one of the people that the hook doesn't bother too much. Correct me if I'm wrong but there are a number of cases where the hook is left in the patients shoulder.

Would you have considered not doing the surgery after your ordeal and just let it heal on it's own?

I'm glad to hear that you are nearing the end of your experience (at least with the hook).


----------



## TyRod (Apr 26, 2009)

Zeroman, 
Having this surgery was the only option, and I have no regrets! The surgery almost guarantees recovery, while not having it is a crap shoot and could turn into quite a long ordeal. With as much overlap as my bone had, there was no way it would have healed correctly anyway, and it would have probably caused problems for life. Something at 38 yrs old I didn't want, and you wont want either! 
As far as keeping the plate in permately, I have not read any cases of that and would not possibly know how that would be possible. I suppose if someone was elderly and the limited movement was acceptable, then it could be possible? However, that is not the case with you and you are doing the right thing by getting the surgery. 
The pain is only in the first month for the most part. I hope my first post didn't scare you to much. It is only in the first month that it is rather tender and gets sore rather easily from certain movement. I have felt fine since and have not really had any pain since the second month, it just gets sore on ocassion and you'll learn your limits (the sleaping situation gets better as well). It probably didn't help that my injury occured in Janruary (Indiana) and we would have rather large temperature changes (cold and Real-Cold). The arrival of spring helped drastically, physically and mentally. So you will be just fine and are doing the right thing!
The way my doctor talks, after my surgery next Thursday I will have to take it relatively easy for the next month to let the screw holes heal up so it doesn't re-break, and do some therapy to get the movement back in the shoulder area. After that, it should be all good. I hope that helps and let me know of any other concerns you might have.

Ty


----------



## zeroman (Feb 17, 2005)

TyRod said:


> Zeroman,
> Having this surgery was the only option, and I have no regrets! The surgery almost guarantees recovery, while not having it is a crap shoot and could turn into quite a long ordeal....
> 
> Ty


Hehe, ya, your original post did freak me out. But I appreciate your honesty.

You mentioned how uncomfortable and painful the hook is under the rotator cuff. From your research is that specific pain inevitable or did your hook get placed or did it move into a more sensitive area?

Are they going to give you a local anaesthetic aor are they gonna put you out to remove the hook?

This question seems insane after reading your posts but could you have seen yourself racing a 70km XC MTB race 8 weeks after your surgery if the doctor gave you the okay? I don't plan on being competitive, just invested a lot of money in the race and would like to at least casually ride it if I can. From reading your post and checking out Maggy's website (thanks for the link) I think I better start finding someone to take my place. Surgery is on Wednesday, I'll update those interested when I get access to a computer.

Thanks again.

Zeroman


----------



## TyRod (Apr 26, 2009)

Zeroman,

Having the plate removed Thursday is a full blown operating room surgery which should take less than an hour. I'm hoping all is well when he gets in there.
As for the tenderness, that is going to happen no mater what due to all the nerve endings and such in this area. It gets better with time. The only area that gets sensative right now after 3 1/2 months is between the shoulder blade and the collarbone. That is where it gets sore from extended standing and such. When I take my rides it does not bother me at all. What really hurt in the first month and a half was my upper arm! It felt like somebody had continually been punching it real hard and bruising the bone? Surgeon said it was the nerve endings being rubbed from the hook. It eventually gets better like it is now.

As for riding trails at 8 weeks. There is no possible way I could have, not even at this point. I'm a very active MB/Road rider that gets between 3500-5500 miles a year, and has excellent upper body strength. I had been hitting the gym heavily since November up untill the accident on 1-8-09. I was rather shocked at how the muscles around my shoulder blades started deteroriating within a month after the accident. The surgeon called it "muscle atrophy," which is basically "if you dont use it,you loose it." It will take some rehab and patience to get that muscle back up without re-injuring that area again. 

So my plan is to just continue to get some base miles on the rode for the next couple of months and start building back some strength. I will then plan to start hitting the trails in August if all feels ok. So I would find somebody to take your place. There will be plenty of races in the future to attend. If you push it to quickly, it could put you out of commision for much longer.

That's just my 2 cents worth. Do what feels comfortable to you. I will be curious if you experience the same pains I have had throughout this ordeal. I would also be curious to hear from somebody else who has had surgery to remove a plate and some screws. Did it hurt for long after the surgery? I'm only really only expecting the 6" incesion to be the worst.

Anyway, best of luck Wednesday and I look forward to hearing how it all works out.

Ty


----------



## flyag1 (Jun 9, 2007)

Did you guys not follow the link in my post? For the life of me I can't figure why anyone would let a Dr put plate and screws in, when you have options that would allow you to ride in 1 week. Back to 100% in 3? My Dr sad to lay low for 48 hrs and then do whatever I felt like doing! Are you not listening?


----------



## zeroman (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi flyag1, I checked out your post and it stresses me out. Dangling 100% recovery in 3 days in front of me is evil.  Unfortunately I don't have access to someone who would perform that type of surgery. I live in Canada where surgery is free, so I can't see myself taking a flight somewhere else in North America where I would have to pay for surgery. Plus you seem to be the only person on the internet that has received this surgery and had this sort of recovery.


----------



## TyRod (Apr 26, 2009)

flyag1,
Nope. I didn't follow your link, never looked. That does look like a pretty interesting procedure and am glad it worked out for you. A 600 mile drive or flight to Bentonville for this procedure, plus follow ups would have not been an option. To be honest, I doubt my insurance would have covered a temporary procedure like this (Blue Cross).

Anyway, Bentonville, Ar... Wal-Mart town! This doc needs to market this idea to them! Just think, someday we could all go to our local Wal-Mart to fix our broken bones in 15 minutes or less. It could someday happen!!:
Ty


----------



## flyag1 (Jun 9, 2007)

TyRod said:


> flyag1,
> Nope. I didn't follow your link, never looked. That does look like a pretty interesting procedure and am glad it worked out for you. A 600 mile drive or flight to Bentonville for this procedure, plus follow ups would have not been an option. To be honest, I doubt my insurance would have covered a temporary procedure like this (Blue Cross).
> 
> Anyway, Bentonville, Ar... Wal-Mart town! This doc needs to market this idea to them! Just think, someday we could all go to our local Wal-Mart to fix our broken bones in 15 minutes or less. It could someday happen!!:
> Ty


Yes a WM town and I work for a WM vendor... but the DR has nothing to do with WM. The procedure is sound and not experimental. Lots of pro athletes go this route and it's not cheap. However my Blue Cross covered the procedure no questions asked and I had the nail(pin) removed in Dec so my deductible was in the same year as my op. The last time I talked to my Dr. he said the total count for this OP was above 300 and counting. Not 1 person had any compilations and all were back to 100% within 6 weeks and most were 100% in 3. I was a little slow, as it took me about 4 months to regain my riding confidence after the surgery but it was more psychological than physical. I can't recommend this procedure loud enough.... and I have undergone the clavicle fracture 3 times on the same side: so I am speaking from bad experiences. First time was during my football days, second was a road bike accident, and finally last year in Whistler.

My scare from surgery is like 3/4 inch in length and took like 2 weeks to heal. Your going to have a 7 inch incision and you will be faced with the possibility of infection well beyond the scare I mentioned above as your DR is going to cut deep and long!

Hope all goes well:thumbsup:


----------



## zeroman (Feb 17, 2005)

flyag1 said:


> Yes a WM town and I work for a WM vendor... but the DR has nothing to do with WM. The procedure is sound and not experimental. Lots of pro athletes go this route and it's not cheap...
> 
> My scare from surgery is like 3/4 inch in length and took like 2 weeks to heal. Your going to have a 7 inch incision and you will be faced with the possibility of infection well beyond the scare I mentioned above as your DR is going to cut deep and long!


I just threw up in my mouth,  . I've come to terms with the downsides of the clavicle hook, and feel that the positives still outweigh them. I just want my shoulder fixed and want to move forward. Tomorrow is the first step to my recovery be it 6 weeks or 4 months.


----------



## zeroman (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow, my shoulder is sore. 

Had the surgery on Wednesday morning and spent the next 24 hours in the hospital begging for drugs. Okay, begging may not be the right word but I was in a ton of pain. They sent me home last night with 150 Tramacet and told me to start doing my physio. Slept sitting up last night and took another day off work. I've been walking around all day with a pillow in my armpit. I've slept a lot better today, much more comfortable. I guess the recovery phase begins now, my shoulder looks back to normal except for the 6" slice.


----------



## flyag1 (Jun 9, 2007)

zeroman said:


> Wow, my shoulder is sore.  Slept sitting up last night and took another day off work. I've been walking around all day with a pillow in my armpit. I've slept a lot better today, much more comfortable. I guess the recovery phase begins now, my shoulder looks back to normal except for the 6" slice.


Zeroman, I tried to help you before the knife job:madman:

Dr sent me home 2 hours after my 5:00 surgery. Told me to do nothing for 48 hours, Monday morning I washed my hair using my broken side... still a little tender but manageable without meds. I live on a computer (analyst) and was typing with both hands on Monday. Best part is my scare is like 1/2 inch in length and took 3 staples to close.

Sorry you couldn't arrange a trip to Bentonville or get my Dr to fly up and teach your Dr some new tricks

I wish you the best!

Dale


----------



## PanaBob (Jan 17, 2009)

Guys one thing that really helped me get my shoulder working again was swimming. I had a nerve that would pinch and cause searing pain by my rotator cuff and it was 100% fixed by using the pool for rehab! I couldn't believe it at first but it seems to have worked : )

Goodluck on your recovery, I took a full week off work to not move around and let it start healing.


----------



## zeroman (Feb 17, 2005)

PanaBob said:


> Guys one thing that really helped me get my shoulder working again was swimming. I had a nerve that would pinch and cause searing pain by my rotator cuff and it was 100% fixed by using the pool for rehab! I couldn't believe it at first but it seems to have worked : )
> 
> Goodluck on your recovery, I took a full week off work to not move around and let it start healing.


Good advice Panabob. I had to switch my little dude from the parented swimming class to the unparented when I broke my collarbone. Now I just go and watch with the rest of the parents. Once my arm feels good I could do some laps in the adjacent pool.


----------



## zeroman (Feb 17, 2005)

*10 days since surgery update...*

Well, it's been 10 days since my surgery. I thought I'd write something out of boredom and also for those who may go the clavicle hook route (clever insertion of "clavicle hook" for easy search access ). I'm feeling a lot better, down on the pain meds from 12 to 2 a day. The scar is pretty much healed and my shoulder is only numb right around the incision (before it was from elbow to neck). Shoulder feels like someone has their hands clasped around it (if that makes any sense). Range of motion is getting much better. With a bit of discomfort I can reach over my head from the front and from the side (I can dress myself with little pain....even put deodorant on ). Per the surgeons instructions I haven't lifted anything with my bad arm. I am meeting with the surgeon on Thursday, hoping she lets me start jogging or riding the trainer or climbing stairs. Spring has finally come to Calgary and it's killing me. Really reminds me to enjoy being mobile, and makes me wonder why the lazy people I work with don't have an outdoor hobby. I've been walking a lot. I'm pretty sure all of the training I did over the winter is lost, I was doing really well on the road bike. Now I have troubles walking a couple kms. 
Baby steps I guess.:thumbsup:

Cheers everyone, hope you are all doing well.

Thanks for your support !

Zeroman


----------



## flyag1 (Jun 9, 2007)

Sorry Zero, your whole op makes no since to me. It's all about mobility in days not weeks. Modern medicine dear Watson....


----------



## TyRod (Apr 26, 2009)

Zeroman,
Glad to hear you are feeling much better. The first month is a little touchy, but after that you will be good-to-go untill they remove the hook-plate. It's been almost two weeks since I had my clavical hook-plate removed, and I feel great. I can almost lift my arm straight up now, and everything feels good and strong. The doctor says I will not have to go to therapy since it is so flexible now. In another 2 weeks I should be able to fully extend it into the air and will be able to start hitting some light weights. So the recovery should be fairly quick once you have it removed in 4 months, so take comfort in that.

As for Flyag 1,
You are starting to sound like a broken record, get over it. To begin with, Zeroman needed the clavical hook-plate. It wasn't a normal break where a surgeon can install a standard plate like they use in most collarbone surgeries. Your not a doctor so quite acting like he could have avoided this with the procedure you had, You dont know. You seem to be the only one in this forum that has had this procedure and I'm glad it worked for you. However, we don't live in Bentonville, so that's not a feasible option. I also dont believe that this is a reliable "miracle surgery" like you say. If it was, why didn't Lance Armstrong have his surgery there? I suppose he is stupid like the rest of us on this message board who had the traditional surgery that leaves a 5-6in. scar, and a longer recovery! He actually doesn't live too far from Bentonville, money and travel is no problem for him, and he is surronded my some of the most knowledgable trainers and doctors in the country. Hmm...

Ty


----------



## flyag1 (Jun 9, 2007)

Damn TyRod as old school as you are I'm suprised your even on the internet. Ha, ha! 

Don't you get it man, there are new progressive procedures out there for all of us to enjoy. We no longer have to wear cast or wait on bones to heal. You sound like a conservative, maybe an old school Dr? 

You want to go back to coaster brakes and fully ridgide bikes or do you wish to embrace the new carbon frames and light weight disc brakes? It's all a matter of knowledge, once you know a better way your suppose to embrace it not ignore it! 

See below: and try to accept it as self-evident. 

-------------------------------------------

All truth passes through three stages: First, it is ridiculed; Second, it is violently opposed; and Third, it is accepted as self-evident. Arthur Schopenhauer


----------



## TyRod (Apr 26, 2009)

Flyag 1
And your broken record continues to spin and spin................ Although, I wouldn't have expected anything less from you from your previous "ramblings and sermons." You just don't get it.

Ty


----------



## zeroman (Feb 17, 2005)

TyRod said:


> Zeroman,
> Glad to hear you are feeling much better....


Thanks Ty, you are a good man, I appreciate your positive support and input. :thumbsup:

I met with the surgeon today. She said that my range of motion is better than most people she has seen a month and a half after surgery and it has only been 2 weeks ! She gave me the green light to start jogging, swimming, and riding a trainer (but I need to "listen" to my shoulder). I asked about casual biking (on the road), reluctantly she said yes, but wants me to be extra careful, otherwise she may need to name one of her wrinkles or grey hairs after me, hehehe. It's not that I want to go out and do anything stupid, I just want to be able to put my seat down and go for bike rides with my 4 year old son around the block. It's just nice to know that I have options. Especially since all the tv shows I was watching just had their season finales and the Washington Capitals are out of the playoffs, it's time to get outside and start living again !

I was floored by how nice she joined my bones. Check out my shoulder bling !


----------



## TyRod (Apr 26, 2009)

Zeroman,

Glad you are feeling good, being outside definitely helps you feel better as well.
That hardware sure looks familiar. My surgeon let me keep the plate, so I will try to post some pictures of that as well as the x-ray for a comparison. Most biker friends that I have shown the plate to says it kind of looks like a brake lever. I figure it would make a good tire iron, haha. Now I just need to break the other side so I can have a matching L & R set (probably just jinxed myself .).
Anyway, I hope all continues to go well with you. Talk to ya later.

TY


----------



## zeroman (Feb 17, 2005)

This Wednesday will be 4 weeks since my surgery. On Saturday I did a quick 30km road ride to test out my shoulder, then Sunday I rode 80kms. Felt great to get out and put some good kms down. My shoulder did feel sore at times, some in-transit stretching makes things a bit better. I still will not even consider going off road, going to wait until my June 11th meeting with my surgeon to discuss. Range of motion is about 90% in all direction. Have to admit I haven't been doing a lot of stretches lately, my everyday activities with the kids seem to keep me "loose".

Hope everyone is doing well !

Zeroman


----------



## sasquatch2 (Jun 28, 2004)

I'm 1 week into recovery from same exact broken clavicle... unfortunately since that pain is subsiding I can now feel my noodled spine/bruised ribs/dull internal pains... uugh!

To make matters worse, my new race bike frame is being delivered today!


----------



## zeroman (Feb 17, 2005)

sasquatch2 said:


> I'm 1 week into recovery from same exact broken clavicle... unfortunately since that pain is subsiding I can now feel my noodled spine/bruised ribs/dull internal pains... uugh!
> 
> To make matters worse, my new race bike frame is being delivered today!


Hey sasquatch2,
How's the shoulder feeling? Have you met with a surgeon and are you considering surgery? I can't imagine having other injuries compounded with a broken collarbone...talk about PAIN !!!!
I can understand through my own experiences how depressing it is seeing your bike just sitting there. Don't know if it makes you feel any better, because it didn't when others told me, but you will be back on the bike in no time. I've rode 400 low intensity kilomters in the last 2 weeks, the injury reminded me how much I love to bike and how much I love where I live. My kids are loving all the extra time they get to spend with me, and so am I.


----------



## SDK^ (Nov 3, 2006)

I broke mine on May 9th after my front wheel washed out on a berm and I landed on my left shoulder.
Doctor said it will heal by itself in 6-8 weeks, currently in the 4th week and recovery is slow but getting there. The pain in the first week was damn intense, even standing still hurt like hell.

Those pins posted above look painful - I hope your recovery goes well


----------



## sasquatch2 (Jun 28, 2004)

as sorry as we can feel for ourselves because we're temporarily hindered, I was explaining my injury to a mother on my son's baseball team who's daughter is terminally hindered by some sort of disease that I didn't want to ask about. kinda puts any suffering/inconvenience in perspective... and made me feel like a pu$$y!

PS- let the healing begin so we can get out and ride!


----------



## zeroman (Feb 17, 2005)

sasquatch2 said:


> as sorry as we can feel for ourselves because we're temporarily hindered, I was explaining my injury to a mother on my son's baseball team who's daughter is terminally hindered by some sort of disease that I didn't want to ask about. kinda puts any suffering/inconvenience in perspective... and made me feel like a pu$$y!
> 
> PS- let the healing begin so we can get out and ride!


Hehe. I definitely don't feel sorry for myself, I got myself in this situation. Both of my boys had heart surgery when they were just babies, I wanted to feel sorry for myself then but as I walked the halls of the hospital, there were a lot of families out there whose kids had terrible diseases that couldn't be treated. Then I felt lucky that I lived in a time and place where they could help my kids.

Still, I don't think that mom had to, what I call, "one up" your shoulder injury with her daughters terminal disease.


----------



## tomcrow99 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi guys, been reading this thread on and off for a while and it's been useful so thought I'd share...

Like the guy a few posts above, I washed out on a berm and landed hard, came too 6 hours later in hospital with a busted collar bone and a sore head. The break was pretty messy but fortunately in the centre of the bone. The good old NHS had me in for surgery a couple of days later. Am currently 6 weeks post op, with no pain, a good range of movement and 75% strength compared to my good shoulder. Apparently the loose chunk of bone will join soon and all should be 100% in _another_ 4-6 weeks.:madman:










The problem I have now is that I'm desperate to get back on my bike, the shoulder feels good, no pain and strong enough. I'm just scared! My wife is due with our first born in August and if it goes again I'm up sh!t creek. will wearing a pressure suit make a difference if I come off?

Anyone have any other tips?

Cheers for now and heal well!

Tom

I guess it's just a case of taking it slow but I'm not very good at that.


----------



## zeroman (Feb 17, 2005)

tomcrow99 said:


> Hi guys, been reading this thread on and off for a while and it's been useful so thought I'd share...


Hey Tim,

Wow, that looks rough.

From what I have read and the dynamics of the injury nothing can prevent you from breaking (or re-breaking) your collarbone if you were to put your arm out during a fall. For you (and I) it wouldn't break where your plate is located, it would break on either side of the plate. If you were to take a solid hit on the shoulder even with shoulder pads you could snap your collarbone, that's what I did, landed hard on my shoulder (note: I wasn't wearing shoulder pads).

I think it's a matter of your comfort level. You haven't been using that arm much to bike so take it easy. I started going out for 25km road rides at 2 weeks post surgery, every little bit of chatter hurt my shoulder or my elbow that had been held in an "L" position for 2 weeks before the surgery. Then I increased my riding to 60km road rides and started commuting to work with a hardtail (the 4" fork made me feel a lot better). 6 weeks after surgery I took my 6" bike onto the trails and any sketchy section I would walk my bike and I took it really easy on the rough sections. I had this bad feeling that I was going to confuse the sound of my chain slapping around on my rear chain stay with the screws and plates coming apart in my shoulder. But I met with the surgeon after 7 weeks and she said that this thing ain't coming out until she decides to take it out, so I got a bit more aggressive (which really isn't that aggressive, I'm an xc rider dammit !!). I don't think I took it extra slow. I wanted to get back on my bike and kick off the shackles of this injury and the laziness and boredom that comes with it.

Best thing to do is ask your Doctor (I know thats what everyone says). They will likely give you the green light with limitations. Hearing it from my doctor gave me the confidence that I needed to give it a shot.

Oh sh*t, you are having your first kid in a month?!? Get out and ride now before it's too late, forget the shoulder !!!  
Good luck with the little dude or dudette.

Zeroman


----------



## zeroman (Feb 17, 2005)

Just got back from beautiful Squamish, BC where I raced the 67km Test of Metal. There was one technical section that I pushed my bike down (probably 3-5kms, the Power House Plunge). I learned that I couldn't ride downhill switchbacks, the reaching across my body and the downward position made my arm/grip feel very weak. Any sort of rock would have had me wiping out, hence why I walked. Other than that I felt great !!

I ended up only finishing 10 minutes behind my time from last year. 

7.5 weeks post surgery.


----------



## SDK^ (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm about 7.5 weeks into recovery now and can ride on flat stuff which is good because I can start to build my fitness back up again.
However I still can’t lift the front of the bike up to avoid obstacles or lift for jumps etc.
Hopefully just a couple more weeks.


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

I posted about mine last year, but glad to chime in here, as well.

Last Oct., broke my R c-bone, 6 pieces. Got the plate & 8 screws, was off the bike AND off work for 7 weeks, then had another month of crap weather to wade through before getting back to regular riding. Had about 5 days, I think, right after being released back to work.

Flyag, all I can say is if this thing you're pushing so hard was as good as you say, Lance would have done it in April.

BTW, as close to 100% as I'll ever get again (also have 'arthur' in the R shoulder, joint deteriorating) by May 1st.


----------



## flyag1 (Jun 9, 2007)

bigpedaler said:


> .
> 
> Flyag, all I can say is if this thing you're pushing so hard was as good as you say, Lance would have done it in April.
> 
> .


It's as good or better than I say and I agree Lace should have done it in April. It's sad that peeps are so afraid of trying something new...

All truth passes through three stages: First, it is ridiculed; Second, it is violently opposed; and
Third, it is accepted as self-evident. Arthur Schopenhauer

All totaled the bills = $15,000 I have a $1,000 deductible so out of pocket was $1,000. For peeps who were off their bike for 7 weeks that comes to $142 per week. For people like Lance the opp is priceless!

Here is what it looked like before and after surgery:


----------



## specializedm4 (Jun 8, 2009)

Ah broken clavicle........My left clavicle has been broken two times. The second fracture/break was terribly painful, yet the Dr/ stated that the break will heal itself . 
Although you never forget the initial "pop" then the feeling like you are carrying a 40 pound dumbell aterwards. Hope you're back on your bike soon!


----------



## garfer03 (May 5, 2009)

I was just lucky enough to crack my clavicle 2 weeks ago and from the sound of reading the stories on here, i was damn lucky. I only cracked the bone halfway through where it joins the rotator cuff.

my question to anyone, is how much pain/limited mobility did you have upon healing with the rotator cuff? My shoulder just grates on me in that area and all signs of external brusing have subsided about 4 days ago.


----------



## PanaBob (Jan 17, 2009)

My rotator cuff hurt like hell for almost 2 months, broke it Feb 8th (clavicle) and went on vacation April 3rd to Panama. While swimming laps drunk one night in a friends pool it was suddenly fixed, very strange and can't explain how/why. The day before I could barely move my arm in certain directions causing searing pain in the cuff area..

So was 2 months for me


----------



## sasquatch2 (Jun 28, 2004)

I broke my clavvy 8 weeks ago and tonight I put in 1.5 hours of hard trail time to christen it. It's a bit sore now but the mental pain and anguish is gone! I don't think I'll be doing this weekend's race tho... while I was riding I was thinking maybe I could sandbag in beginners class but then my shoulder brushed a tree on the trail and I snapped out of stupid, whew! I felt good supporting the weight and absorbing trail chatter but I couldn't lift te front end without the feeling of tearing bone...


----------



## SDK^ (Nov 3, 2006)

First proper off-road ride for me today and it felt great to finally get back, it's been a painful and depressing 9 week recovery.


----------



## GreenRyder (Jul 12, 2009)

I just broke my collarbone today! It sucks. Hard to sleep, drink, and pretty much everything else. What sucks even worse is that my new Gary Fisher will be here in 3 days!


----------



## specializedm4 (Jun 8, 2009)

GreenRyder said:


> I just broke my collarbone today! It sucks. Hard to sleep, drink, and pretty much everything else. What sucks even worse is that my new Gary Fisher will be here in 3 days!


yea man I can remember just walking around my apartment in tears almost when I first came home after having broken my clavicle the first time. What bites is when the collar bone flexes and it literally feels like someone is bending the damn bone. :madman:


----------



## zeroman (Feb 17, 2005)

Just coming up on 12 weeks post surgery. This weekend is my last big event of the biking year, 24Hours of Adrenaline, Canmore, Alberta, 5 man team (heading out of country for a month). Never thought I'd be riding but I am. Shoulder is sore, probably since I've been riding the road and tame cross country quite a bit lately in preparation for the race. I don't feel like I've really missed out this year. My wife has gotten to bike more so she's happy, which is directly proportional to my happiness so life is good. Hope all y'all are having a good summer. I should be getting this plate out late September or early October so I will report back on how that went.


----------



## tomcrow99 (Apr 10, 2006)

Good to hear all the positive recovery stories.

I have been out riding for the last 3 or 4 weeks which is to say 6 weeks post op.
Started easy at first then gradually built back up, have had very little pain and the physio has built the strength back up. I'm avoiding super steep stuff and jumps for another few weeks though. The plate and screws arn't as annoying as I thought they would be either.

I had a follow up Xray this week and my clav is pretty much healed. It must be contagious though as a friend did his last week and another separated his AC joint today on day 3 of a 2 week biking trip to BC. Sucks when you've come all the way from Scotland!

Anyway I'll keep following this thread to see how folks are getting on. Positive healing vibes to those who need 'em.


----------



## hoppinghippos (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi guys, I'm into my 7th week since getting a distal clavicle fracture. Didn't do any op as my bones were aligned and doc felt it could heal naturally on its own. While my last check up at 6 weeks showed some new bone formation on the xray, it still isn't fully healed and I need to still wear a sling tho I'm cleared to do without it at home. Have been trying to exercise my arm recently to get rid of the stiffness and my fracture has starting hurting. 

would appreciate it if anyone could share their experience recovering and the pain felt? Is it normal to still experience pain/ache at the fracture site once you start using your arm again? thanks very much in advance!


----------



## qin__23 (May 26, 2009)

Sounds like yours is quite bad if you're still in a sling after 7 weeks. 
I was able to take mine out after 1.5 weeks.

I'm in my 4.5 week since I fractured my collarbone(clavicle). Still hurts quite a bit, but I can move my arm a whole lot more now. 
The doctor said it would probably take about 3 months to fully heal, so there goes my summer. Physio gave me some exercises to do with my arm, and it feels like it helps.
I still feel quite a lot of pain when I try to move, right at the shoulder part. Apparently I'm gonna have this bump permanently! 

Anyways, I hope yours heals. Doctor said about 5% of cases the bone doesnt heal by itself, and you need surgery.

qin__23


----------



## hoppinghippos (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi qin, yeah mine's a fracture of the distal third, nearer to the shoulder so its much harder to heal as the weight of the arm can easily pull the fractured part downwards. Now its less pain and I'm hoping its healing properly. I've decided to start doing exercises and use pain as a gauge and stop wearing a sling as my shoulder is getting really really stiff. All the best to you too!


----------



## seosamh (Mar 17, 2007)

i broke mine playing fitba(soccer) about 10 years ago, took about 3 months to heal right and about another 3 months before i felt comfortable with it again, about a year, before i could land on my should without fear it was going to snap again...


----------



## Gamin (Dec 10, 2008)

I broke mine in June and was back on my road bike within 10 days. Back on the mountain bike in 4 weeks with full mobility and no pain. I did have to wear a figure 8 brace to keep the bone from protruding through the skin.
The break was an overlap and a non union even after two months. All this time I had full mobility and was riding as before. The only problem was the tip of the bone wanting to pierce the skin! I finally had surgery in August. Seemed like a waste of time since I had no pain an full mobility but I did not want to fall again without a clavicle.
Now I am stuck with a plate and another recovery period. No riding for awhile, really sucks and I hope I made the right decision.


----------



## woodyak (Jan 20, 2004)

After reading these posts I think I'm some sort of freak. I broke my clavicle hitting a tree during a 24 hour race last Saturday. The Xray shows a clean break towards the shoulder side. The doc says it's not terribly close to the skin and it should come together on its own. It didn't hurt much unless I moved it out of the sling. By the 3rd day I removed the sling and had decent mobility. By the 5th day I was able to ride my MTB bike on the road w/o any pain. I ended up riding XC all weekend, including a 30 mile epic. Each day I had more and more mobility. I went to the doc the following Monday for my scheduled follow up X-ray and he said things are looking real good. He's giving me 4 to 6 weeks for recovery. 8 weeks for full recovery. It's day 11 and I just did a 20 mile road ride. I just need to make sure I don't crash...


----------



## Gamin (Dec 10, 2008)

As Woodyak said it is possible for some to ride with a broken clavicle. Crashing was my biggest worry when riding with a clavicle that had not set.
In my case, after a few weeks I had no pain, was able to ride any trail on a mountain bike with full motion. Both shoulders were in perfect alignment.
Yet the clavicle had not healed at all. My question is, what the hell is it good for? Might as well just get it removed


----------



## Tolbert1906 (Aug 26, 2009)

i just broke my clavicle yesterday on a ride. went to the doctor who only gave me a sling to put my arm in. he said it should heal just fine and that it'll be fully functional eventually. weird... i figured i would need surgery. here is a picture of the break:


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

Tolbert1906 said:


> i just broke my clavicle yesterday on a ride. went to the doctor who only gave me a sling to put my arm in. he said it should heal just fine and that it'll be fully functional eventually. weird... i figured i would need surgery. here is a picture of the break:


I crashed onto my left shoulder a week ago and thank God there wasn't any separation like your xray. I'm in a sling, you're in a sling...how in heck can a busted up clavicle like yours and others on this thread "heal up just fine without surgery?" I hope that's the case, just wondering. I mean, when IS surgery required? Good luck.


----------



## General Havoc (Mar 28, 2007)

Because of cost, most doctor's will NOT recommend surgery.

That way the Dr. won't get dinged by his insurance supplier as a Dr. that ends up costing them a lot by recommending expensive surgeries, and the Dr. won't get dumped from the preferred provider list.

If a Dr. has 100 patients he gets (X amount of dollars per patient, per month) from the "providers." 

Dr.'s get that amount per month even if they never see you (the patient) during the month, just having them as patients on his list gets him paid.

If the Dr. keeps cost down by not recommending expensive drugs, specialists or surgeries the Dr. will stay in the good graces of the "provider" and may remain on the preferred list.

If you are up for it, tell your Dr. you want a second opinion, than run, don't walk to a sports Dr. for the real answers at how long you want to take to heal up and what your range-of-motion will be for the rest of your life.


----------



## SLIGHTLY (Dec 8, 2008)

Tolbert1906 said:


> i just broke my clavicle yesterday on a ride. went to the doctor who only gave me a sling to put my arm in. he said it should heal just fine and that it'll be fully functional eventually. weird... i figured i would need surgery. here is a picture of the break:


Broke mine a couple of years augo and yea, they rarely pin them these days. They found that they heal up just fine on their own inless its at the ends of the bone where there is a chance of bone death. But dam do they hurt like hell if you move it wrong wile its still in 2 or more parts....


----------



## TyRod (Apr 26, 2009)

Just wanted to give a quick update and some images since breaking my collarbone this year, and how the recovery has been :thumbsup: . This is the same break that zeroman had who started this thread. My collarbone was broken on 1-8-09, plated with a clavical hook plate on 1-15-09 since the break was so close to the AC joint, and removed on 5-1-09. Having the plate removed felt so damn good as soon as I woke up in the surgical recovery room, could have probably went back to work that afternoon. I waited 2 weeks for the incesion to heal and was back on the road putting in some miles that week. I'm now back to riding 150-200 miles a week for the last 3 months and feel as good as ever. They are mainly road miles, but numerous 30-40 MB rides with no problems or issues at all. However, I have yet to go down yet to test the strenght of the bone, but am confident it would be fine. Never thought I would be able to do a push-up again once it was broke, but they are no problem now, strength is back to normal, and this whole ordeal is becoming a distant memory now . However I DON"T ever want to go through this again, but for those of you who are going through a break at the moment, have faith because it does get better. The pictures I included were the night of the break, 3 months after surgery with bone growth and plate, and 1 month after having the plate removed (look closely and you can still see the screw holes). So best of luck everybody, including your up-coming surgery zeroman .

Ty

View attachment 482913


View attachment 482914


View attachment 482915


----------



## Brentster (Jun 17, 2007)

I just had my plate removed on Friday after a January 2nd installation. The procedure was a breeze and definitely worth it.


----------



## zeroman (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey everyone,
I hadn't been on here in a while, assumed the thread was dead.

I remember thinking in May after my surgery that my summer was ruined, but that was not the case, I had a great summer !! 10 days after surgery I started riding my road bike, every crack in the road pained me. 7 weeks post surgery I rode a 70 km MTB race in Squamish, BC and 6 weeks later I rode on a 5 man team at 24 Hours of Adrenalin, then I spent a month in France with the family hauiling the kids around on my shoulders. Just last weekend I rode my favorite XC trail in the Alberta Rockies and my shoulder felt great !! I guess its a lot of mind over matter, if you want to do something, do it. Obviously try to get your orthopedic surgeon to buy into it. 

I do have some real discomfort if I sleep on that shoulder and it clicks like crazy when I jog.so I'm hoping to get it out soon. I am meeting with the surgeon next week and hope that she will take it out soon since it is shoulder season here in Alberta (no pun intended). I am very happy that I decided to get the clavicle hook for this distal fracture, there is not a minute in the last 5 months that I didn't realize it was there but it at least gave me the opportunity to move on quickly, no surgery would have meant an unclear timeline for recovery, fact is I could have been sitting here now whining about non-fusion.

Tyrod, glad to hear you got your plate is out and you are enjoying yourself. 

Cheers everyone, to those just starting or in the middle of the process, good luck ! If you have any questions you are welcome to PM me.


----------



## zeroman (Feb 17, 2005)

Just got the call from the surgeon that they have an opening to take out the plate on July 30th. I'm looking forward to it. The shoulder still bothers me when I sleep, I hope it is just the plate and the discomfort will disappear when it is removed.


----------



## zeroman (Feb 17, 2005)

Just got the call from the surgeon that they have an opening to take out the plate on July 30th. I'm looking forward to it :thumbsup: . The shoulder still bothers me when I sleep, I hope it is just the plate and the discomfort will disappear when it is removed.


----------



## The Voyeur (Jun 16, 2010)

Broke mine last friday, saw the doc yesterday. Little baby break at the last 1/3 inch of the distal end. 
He's all "do you want a sling?" like it wasnt a given to him-not to me either other than the discomfort I feel-its not pain, its discomfort. 
Anyway, he says 3 weeks before I should really do anything impact related, and 6 for full recovery-ice, nsaids and vicodin for nighttime. 2nd ride on the new ibis sl and now I gotta wait another 3 weeks-agony.


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

zeroman said:


> Just got the call from the surgeon that they have an opening to take out the plate on July 30th. I'm looking forward to it. The shoulder still bothers me when I sleep, I hope it is just the plate and the discomfort will disappear when it is removed.


i wondered about the pain-when-sleeping-on-that-shoulder thing for a long time, too. went back and asked my surgeon about 9 months after the surgery (18 months after the break), and he told me it was scar tissue. recommended more rubber band exercises and massage therapy (i use sports/injury rehab massage therapists). it's gone now, and my plate is here to stay. i have one that can stay in safely despite whatever abuse i throw at it, which i am stoked about.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 22, 2010)

zeroman said:


> Just got the call from the surgeon that they have an opening to take out the plate on July 30th. I'm looking forward to it. The shoulder still bothers me when I sleep, I hope it is just the plate and the discomfort will disappear when it is removed.


hi zeroman just been reading your post after seaching the internet for hours. i have the same hook in my shoulder after snowboarding and it has always been sore and recently starting to crack and smetimes i can move it if i press down on it im due to have mine took out in september but i worry with how it is now. does your hook move around


----------

